

Help with my business plan - please comment - mikesabat

If you have a del.icio.us or furl account, how often do you go back and read articles? <p>Do you ever go back and read or just add more?<p>Thanks
======
sharpshoot
I go back and read what i've saved. But i'm never going to pay del.icio.us a
thing ever. I'd be intrigued as to where u think this is a business.

